# E Readers/Books



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Morning


I'm asking this on behalf of DH who is a real bookaholic, but also a complete technophobe.  He has finally conceded that we have little room left for his ever increasing book collection so is looking at getting one of those e-book reader things.  I don't have a clue about them other than to be they're the book version of mp3 players. So I'm wondering if anyone on here knows more about them.


He's heard a lot of good things about the Kindle, and given he buys most of his books from Amazon, it seems a good idea, but does buying a Kindle mean you can only buy books from Amazon?  Or could he download one from say, Waterstones too?  Similarly, if he bought one of the Sony e-readers, would the ebooks from Amazon not be compatible?  


Are there other things worth considering? Can you go online with them?  We read last night that you could access Wikipeadia on the Kindle, so will this mean he could access the whole net?  Is this the same for other e-readers?


Any hints/tips would be great.
Thanks
Clairex


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

bookmarking this as am interested too...sorry i'm no help though!


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

sorry just bookmarking this as well   Very interested in buying one but again dont know anything about them.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Claire, Here is a link, we were discussing the Ereaders in the summer, may help you a little

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148758.msg3802882#msg3802882

It's in the Charter area so you should be able to access it ok

I was going to ask for one for Christmas but that was before I bought tickets for TT in Munich, booked the flights and paid for the hotel think it may be a bit much to ask for the Ereader too 

Shelley x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

found this article...dunno if its any help?
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20009738-1.html
/links


----------

